# rock fishing caught 9 sharks



## CSTONE (Apr 25, 2012)

went rock fishing today, caught 9 bronze waler sharks up to 1.5 metres long plus some kingies, bream and a wabbiegong. kept one of the sharks for the pan with plenty enough left to share with some mates


----------



## l3atman (Apr 25, 2012)

not a bad session, 
i have a nice fishing spot i go to not far from the bat cave...
love the taste of shark, especially gummies and shovel nose if you've ever tried them


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

l3atman said:


> not a bad session,
> i have a nice fishing spot i go to not far from the bat cave...
> love the taste of shark, especially gummies and shovel nose if you've ever tried them


i thought shovel nose tasted like slimy crap when i ate it , but i was then told its all i the way you cook it how do you do it  also to the op nice go been a while since i been out fishing i must dust of the rod soon


----------



## l3atman (Apr 25, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i thought shovel nose tasted like slimy crap when i ate it , but i was then told its all i the way you cook it how do you do it  also to the op nice go been a while since i been out fishing i must dust of the rod soon



not so much in the cooking, more in the preparation, same as most sharks you have to bleed them straight away and put them in a nice salt water ice slurry... 
then usually just skin them, batter them and then fry them, taste exactly like flake, really nice


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

l3atman said:


> not so much in the cooking, more in the preparation, same as most sharks you have to bleed them straight away and put them in a nice salt water ice slurry...
> then usually just skin them, batter them and then fry them, taste exactly like flake, really nice


ook then i didn't know that one and im the son of a commercial fisherman that did sharks as well i do remember that he gutted them straight away but didn't think there was anything behind it


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bronzies around the 3ft mark and under are a half decent table fish if dis-pached immediately and prepared properly.. Anything over the 3ft- 4ft mark will usually have a strong amonia/iodine smell,taste due to sharks not having a urinary system and will have a build up of amonia in there system and will taste like crap.
What did you get the kingys on? where you from?


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 25, 2012)

l3atman said:


> not a bad session,
> i have a nice fishing spot i go to not far from the bat cave...
> love the taste of shark, especially gummies and shovel nose if you've ever tried them



will have to try, kinda feel bad taking the life of such an awesome creature though, might keep it as a one off, just love the fight



Venomous1111 said:


> Bronzies around the 3ft mark and under are a half decent table fish if dis-pached immediately and prepared properly.. Anything over the 3ft- 4ft mark will usually have a strong amonia/iodine smell,taste due to sharks not having a urinary system and will have a build up of amonia in there system and will taste like crap.
> What did you get the kingys on? where you from?



the one i kept was one of the smallest of the day around 1m long,i just tied a half hitch around its tail and left it in a oxygenated rock pool untill i was ready to leave. just before i left i put it down as quick as i new how to than bled and guttered it, i got it home fillitered and skined it and put it straight on the pan and shared it with my mates. tasted way better than any fish i have eaten besides the dolphin fish i caught in fiji.i got the kingies on bottle squid, i have found it to be the best bait for everything, was catchin taylor and whiting on it off the beach the other day. i live on the central coast


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 25, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> the one i kept was one of the smallest of the day around 1m long,i just tied a half hitch around its tail and left it in a oxygenated rock pool untill i was ready to leave. just before i left i put it down as quick as i new how to than bled and guttered it, i got it home fillitered and skined it and put it straight on the pan and shared it with my mates. tasted way better than any fish i have eaten besides the dolphin fish i caught in fiji.i got the kingies on bottle squid, i have found it to be the best bait for everything, was catchin taylor and whiting on it off the beach the other day. i live on the central coast




Nice one, 9 bronzies at the same spot and at day time is top session especially catching kings at the same spot. Agreed mahi mahi is a top table fish, the best eating fish we get down this way in my opinion is the good old john dory though I wont say no to a good feed of flattie fillets. If your planning on keeping another bronzie or any small shark species for the table kill it as soon as you get it on shore then cut its head clean of and gut it straight away then tie it of in the water that way it will the amonia build up won't spoil the flesh.


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks mate ill keep it in mind. ill defo be going back to that spot, awesome fishing, not another sole seen all day and shadowed buy huge cliffs. perfect spot


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 25, 2012)

Caught these 2 last weekend off Stockton beach. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gwob45


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 25, 2012)

nice catch marzzy i wanna get up stockton an see if i can hook up a great white just need to find someone stupid enough to paddle the bait out to behind the breakers. my mate at work said he will hook up a chair to his bullbar on the patrol. i know its illeagle to kill them but what about targeting them as a game fish from the beach


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> thanks mate ill keep it in mind. ill defo be going back to that spot, awesome fishing, not another sole seen all day and shadowed buy huge cliffs. perfect spot



No problems mate. Is this spot anywhere near Toukley by any chance?



CSTONE said:


> nice catch marzzy i wanna get up stockton an see if i can hook up a great white just need to find someone stupid enough to paddle the bait out to behind the breakers. my mate at work said he will hook up a chair to his bullbar on the patrol. i know its illeagle to kill them but what about targeting them as a game fish from the beach



It's a illegal to target great whites as there a protected species. It's ok if you catch them as bycatch when targeting other big shark species but they have to be released back asap after landing them. Also I'm pretty sure that they banned 4wd chair type fishing lol also banned baits over 200grams and metal trace on Stockton after those blokes were paddling out baits and landing great whites of Stockton using a gimble chair strapped to a 4wd. 

[video=youtube_share;4bc-Cv9C-E8]http://youtu.be/4bc-Cv9C-E8[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> No problems mate. Is this spot anywhere near Toukley by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i find it gutless hunting for a prize...hunt to survive not for pride......i surf and i respect the ocean. I could not kill anything unless i had to feed my self and my family....just because a lot of people do it doesn't mean its ok....respect nature .


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i find it gutless hunting for a prize...hunt to survive not for pride......i surf and i respect the ocean. I could not kill anything unless i had to feed my self and my family....just because a lot of people do it doesn't mean its ok....respect nature .


 
What was the prize? Non of the great whites that were caught were killed, they were tagged and released. I'm confused are you saying people that fish and catch shark or any fish for that matter and keep a few for the table are doing the wrong thing?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i thought shovel nose tasted like slimy crap when i ate it , but i was then told its all i the way you cook it how do you do it



I don't know about shovelnose (from memory I thought they were good to eat...but it was a long, long time ago)

One fish I won't touch (but is okay if you smoke it "apparently") are those bloody Australian Salmon. I just catch and release them these days (and they are great fun to catch). the damned things should be called gigantic Aussie Herrings (the word "salmon" shouldn't be anywhere in there!), they really do taste like crap :lol:


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> What was the prize? Non of the great whites that were caught were killed, they were tagged and released. I'm confused are you saying people that fish and catch shark or any fish for that matter and keep a few for the table are doing the wrong thing?



the spot is about 20 mins south of toukly venomous. i can kinda see why chair fixed great white fishing is banned, like myself when i found out about it i wanted to try it and i guess if you get to many people doing it, it may in some way affect the sharks and you would also get the odd person who might think its cool to cut the jaw out as a trophie. i dont have a problem with killing fish just a problem with the people who take more than they need. out of 20 fish caught id be lucky to take 1 or 2 home. may sound cruel to some people but i just love fishing for the sport and adventure. like i said before i didnt really like killing the shark and i will probebly keep it as a 1 off and i dont have a problem with other people doing it as long as their not being greedy. fishing can only exist if there are fish in the sea


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I don't know about shovelnose (from memory I thought they were good to eat...but it was a long, long time ago)
> 
> One fish I won't touch (but is okay if you smoke it "apparently") are those bloody Australian Salmon. I just catch and release them these days (and they are great fun to catch). the damned things should be called gigantic Aussie Herrings (the word "salmon" shouldn't be anywhere in there!), they really do taste like crap :lol:


 i think the problem was when i ate shovel nose was that i was with mates and we were drunk playing man vs wild , sleeping on the beach and we had to catch our own food or we went hungry we only wrapped it up into foil and chucked it into the fire needless to say it was disgusting slimy crap


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 26, 2012)

And why would you want to catch 9 sharks


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i think the problem was when i ate shovel nose was that i was with mates and we were drunk playing man vs wild , sleeping on the beach and we had to catch our own food or we went hungry we only wrapped it up into foil and chucked it into the fire needless to say it was disgusting slimy crap



you have to skin them 1st mate



pythrulz said:


> And why would you want to catch 9 sharks



wasnt actually targeting sharks, but anyway they put up a great fight. all relised bar the one i kept that had half its tail bitten off by another shark when i was winding it in. most people couldnt care less about fishing and find it plain boring but i on the other hand have the same intrest in fishing as i do for keeping reptiles. i lovvvvvvvve it


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> you have to skin them 1st mate


ah it was our version of man vs wild gotta cookem whole :lol: the flat head came out alright though


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

They used car axle grease to cook em in :lol:


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I don't know about shovelnose (from memory I thought they were good to eat...but it was a long, long time ago)
> 
> One fish I won't touch (but is okay if you smoke it "apparently") are those bloody Australian Salmon. I just catch and release them these days (and they are great fun to catch). the damned things should be called gigantic Aussie Herrings (the word "salmon" shouldn't be anywhere in there!), they really do taste like crap :lol:




haha Australian salmon also known as snappy tom is about a 1 out of 10 eating fish, I'd rather throw them back or keep one for the crab pots then have a chew on one though some people reckon it's not too bad but personally I can catch a lot better quality table fish. I also find them to be a good sports fish on my light tackle spinning gear especially of the rocks, they have been loving the 10-20 gram metal lures up this way especially early morning I got one that was 72cm on a recent LB session targeting end of the season kingys on my 2-4kg spin gear trying to spin up a small bonito for a live bait to throw on my stella for a big kingy, was a top fight running me up and down the ledge for about 15minutes with a few aerials to top it of.



CSTONE said:


> the spot is about 20 mins south of toukly venomous. i can kinda see why chair fixed great white fishing is banned, like myself when i found out about it i wanted to try it and i guess if you get to many people doing it, it may in some way affect the sharks and you would also get the odd person who might think its cool to cut the jaw out as a trophie. i dont have a problem with killing fish just a problem with the people who take more than they need. out of 20 fish caught id be lucky to take 1 or 2 home. may sound cruel to some people but i just love fishing for the sport and adventure. like i said before i didnt really like killing the shark and i will probebly keep it as a 1 off and i dont have a problem with other people doing it as long as their not being greedy. fishing can only exist if there are fish in the sea



Best saying is "limit your catch don't catch your limit"


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> One fish I won't touch (but is okay if you smoke it "apparently") are those bloody Australian Salmon. I just catch and release them these days (and they are great fun to catch). the damned things should be called gigantic Aussie Herrings (the word "salmon" shouldn't be anywhere in there!), they really do taste like crap :lol:



Damn straight! Growing up my Dad and I used to fish Kilcunda for Australian Salmon, my Dad would always keep them. I'd rather eat the cheapest imported dry fish in the Coles deli over those things! The Yellow eyed mullet we'd also catch were a great tasting little fish though.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

one fish i do love smoked is a good mullet i cant remember whether there better when they've been at sea and start coming into the river again or if its the other way round but i had some good smoked mullet as a kid


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a fish in Coles I've grown quite fond of called a Basa. My father-in-law is a absolute dyed-in-the-wool fisherman and is highly offended that I actually like this stuff.

I think Basa is like a Vietnamese Catfish and lives in some pretty disgusting areas :lol:

Maybe I shouldn't eat it - I just read this from a fishing forum to find out if it is in fact Veitnamese. I found out a little more than I bargained for. My father-in-law might be onto something :lol: I just reckon it's nice with soy sauce :lol: :lol: (How true this claim actually is...I dunno)



> BASA FISH PLEASE READ!!!!!
> 
> Woolworths sells this fish !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> There is a fish in Coles I've grown quite fond of called a Basa. My father-in-law is a absolute dyed-in-the-wool fisherman and is highly offended that I actually like this stuff.


alot of full on fishos don't like much of the imported stuff , my dad used to hate the imported prawns with a passion


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Apr 26, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> There is a fish in Coles I've grown quite fond of called a Basa. My father-in-law is a absolute dyed-in-the-wool fisherman and is highly offended that I actually like this stuff.
> 
> I think Basa is like a Vietnamese Catfish and lives in some pretty disgusting areas :lol:
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't eat it - I just read this from a fishing forum to find out if it is in fact Veitnamese. I found out a little more than I bargained for. My father-in-law might be onto something :lol: I just reckon it's nice with soy sauce :lol: :lol: (How true this claim actually is...I dunno)


Lol, ok, after reading that maybe I will tuck into an Australian Salmon fillet over the Coles imports. Funny thing, hen I was a teenager and worked at Coles, they used to actually sell tinned Australian Salmon, once someone brought a can back that had no actual fish flesh in it, just a single fish head. Yummo


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm feeling ill about now I reckon :lol: Might have to leave work early :lol: :lol:


----------



## l3atman (Apr 26, 2012)

eating australian salmon like any other fish is possibly one of the worst tasting things, and the texture is like gum just awful, but to be honest if you make fish cakes with them they taste alright, they are australia 3rd most exported fish i think, purely becuase they use them in fish cakes


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> one fish i do love smoked is a good mullet i cant remember whether there better when they've been at sea and start coming into the river again or if its the other way round but i had some good smoked mullet as a kid



I think the sea or bull mullet as there known would be the ones your talking about they get a lot bigger and taste better then one in the estuaries either way there still an alright table fish but they can be buggers to catch, need small hooks and a good mashed up bread burly trail to get them in the zone. There's a lot around the coast at the moment that come into spawn every year around this time not to bad as a live bait for jewys etc either.



moosenoose said:


> There is a fish in Coles I've grown quite fond of called a Basa. My father-in-law is a absolute dyed-in-the-wool fisherman and is highly offended that I actually like this stuff.
> 
> I think Basa is like a Vietnamese Catfish and lives in some pretty disgusting areas :lol:
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't eat it - I just read this from a fishing forum to find out if it is in fact Veitnamese. I found out a little more than I bargained for. My father-in-law might be onto something :lol: I just reckon it's nice with soy sauce :lol: :lol: (How true this claim actually is...I dunno)


Never heard of this before I don't really by seafood from coles and woolies unless I'm going for an unorganised fishing session where I might go grab some prawns for bait.. But that's filthy I'd stop eating that crap before you start growing things where things arnt ment to grow :lol: No need to buy imported crap when we have the best fisheries in the world at our door steps. Number 5. I had a little vomit in my mouth.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Apr 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I think the sea or bull mullet as there known would be the ones your talking about they get a lot bigger and taste better then one in the estuaries either way there still an alright table fish but they can be buggers to catch, need small hooks and a good mashed up bread burly trail to get them in the zone. There's a lot around the coast at the moment that come into spawn every year around this time not to bad as a live bait for jewys etc either.


I tried for years to catch those big buggers from under the bridge at Merimbula, managed to finally foul hook one while spinning, I don't think anyones has been as happy as I was to catch a Mullet lol It was an absolute monster of a thing. Used to get a good feed from the smaller ones using bread under a float around the weed beds.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 26, 2012)

did you know sharks urinate thru their skin?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> I tried for years to catch those big buggers from under the bridge at Merimbula, managed to finally foul hook one while spinning, I don't think anyones has been as happy as I was to catch a Mullet lol It was an absolute monster of a thing. Used to get a good feed from the smaller ones using bread under a float around the weed beds.



lol yeah they can be a pain to catch at time usually on a full moon an a high tide they will come in around where ever there's light a light fluro carbon leader of around 4lb and a 8-12 sized hook they go hard for the size on light tackle, I've found a bit of mashed up bread and a little splash of tuna oil works well and don't use a float just watch the bait when it sinks out of site reel in n throw it back in the burley trail.. I've even heard they like a little bit of chicken fillet but never done it myself prefer the bread or homemade dough. I've also jagged some decent bull mullet when using soft plastics chasing flathead thought i hooked a monster flattie because i hooked it side on and was fighting it side on.



Manda1032 said:


> did you know sharks urinate thru their skin?



No can't say I did.. I've cleaned a few up for the table and found almost all of them to have a strong ammonia smell, thats most likely the reason why.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I think the sea or bull mullet as there known would be the ones your talking about they get a lot bigger and taste better then one in the estuaries either way there still an alright table fish but they can be buggers to catch, need small hooks and a good mashed up bread burly trail to get them in the zone. There's a lot around the coast at the moment that come into spawn every year around this time not to bad as a live bait for jewys etc either.
> .


im not sure what the species were but im pretty sure that they came into the clarence from the sea and thats when they were at their best they were never real hard for us to catch 5 to 10 big men a real big net and a boat used to catch them buy the ute load that way:lol: but you gotta have the licences i remember once i went with my dad when they got a big school that was just coming into the river they've gotta act quick but because the fish don't really let you know when their gonna come in and you can miss it really easy


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> im not sure what the species were but im pretty sure that they came into the clarence from the sea and thats when they were at their best they were never real hard for us to catch 5 to 10 big men a real big net and a boat used to catch them buy the ute load that way:lol: but you gotta have the licences i remember once i went with my dad when they got a big school that was just coming into the river they've gotta act quick but because the fish don't really let you know when their gonna come in and you can miss it really easy



I recently seen that same technique your talking about done up at port Stephens they pulled the ridiculously big nets up from the beach with a tractor and had the biggest mullet I had ever seen, luckily I know the fishing club president up there and I got my hands on some very big fresh bully mullet for baits that night


----------



## metalboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive been thinking of going for some sharks of stockos
Anyone keen to tag along can pm me!
Ill even paddle ur bait out if u have a kyak i can use lol


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

another good way is mashing you can do it with 2 people even 1 its where you go to a good area and shoot a net of the beach and make a big semi circle coming back to the beach then drive the boat around and around banging the sides with a bit of wood this scares all the fish into the net then after a while start pulling the net back into the boat and pick the fish out as you go its very similar except you just don't target one big school of mullet , pocket netting works alright to although i never did much of that


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

metalboy said:


> Ive been thinking of going for some sharks of stockos
> Anyone keen to tag along can pm me!
> Ill even paddle ur bait out if u have a kyak i can use lol



I'm heading up that way late may for my birthday an doing a four day weekend fishing/riding trip targeting some big sharks and do some moto riding on stockton and hit some of the rock platforms on the north side to do some rock fishing sessions through the day, your welcome to tag along for the weekend. I have a mate that lives up there thats a keen hobbie kayak fisho that will paddle the baits out.


----------



## metalboy (Apr 26, 2012)

I be keen as mustard mate!
Ill pm u my number


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 26, 2012)

metalboy said:


> I be keen as mustard mate!
> Ill pm u my number



No dramas mate I'll let you know the dates and that when I know, most likely the weekend of the 19th or the following weekend.


----------

